

Ask PG: Could you make HN gravity gentler for "Review My Start-up" posts? - badmash69

I had posted a Review My Start-up type of post about 2 hours ago.  It never made it; it has sunk and gone. I was looking forward for peer review of my idea.
======
rush-tea
Mine too. I was simply asking an opinion for a friend of mine, and it never
even made it to the 'ask' section...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3287202>

maybe there is some SEO algorithm that the poster needs to embedded on his
post so to be able to get bumped up? lol

------
nontrad
Do you have a link? My previous post disappeared with very little trace
(wasn't a "review" post but was tangentially startuo related). I think maybe
mine was lost due to lack of clarity or relevance or interest. Maybe it wasn't
clear or eye-catching enough? I'd like to see the link regardless anyway.

edit: Duh. Click the name, Sorry.

------
chc
Timing is really important when you're submitting to HN. Submit at the right
time, a mediocre post will shoot to the top. Submit even a pretty good post at
the wrong time and two people see your submission before it plunges to the
murky depths of page 3.

~~~
dianaZ
I had the same problem...what is the "right" time to submit a post?

------
bradbeattie
Might not be a bad idea to have some kind of tit-for-tat feedback thing in
place. I've tried feedbackroulette, but found the quality of responses
lacking.

Mutual review sound reasonable?

~~~
ohashi
Or use something like <http://FeedbackArmy.com>

------
mtimur
Mine "review my app" post is also never seen at the 'ask' section.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3286809>

